

Live Nation Labs is looking for a Senior Operations Engineer - granpappypimp

Apply by e-mailing jobs [aatt] livenationlabs [dottcomm]
======
granpappypimp
Job Description

 _This role will lead the Operations side of Livenation Labs_

If you come from:

    
    
        * the Datacenter-Unix/Linux-Operations world
        * but love the new cloud stuff
        * and enjoy the benefits of not having to rack servers 
    

AND you are looking for a company that:

    
    
        * values quality of life
        * cutting edge technology
    

Then this is your next job!

You will need to have the strict Production mindset that:

    
    
        * anticipates issues
        * ensures high availability
        * enjoys writing detailed documentation
        * understands systems and cloud architecture best practices
    

While also being agile enough to:

    
    
        * support multiple initiatives
        * a flexible team and culture
        * and an oncall schedule.  
    

This role encompasses many aspects of the:

    
    
        * DevOps movement
        * Agile system administration
        * Agile operations
    

While utilizing public cloud infrastructure.

 _If you are an experienced Systems Architect OR a Senior Operations Engineer
with cloud infrastructure experience, please read on!_

What you need for this position:

    
    
        * Senior Operations engineer experience working on a high-traffic e-commerce website
        * 4+ years of experience with Linux/Unix systems
        * Lead key automation functions including provisioning, configuration, and CI deployment of platform components
        * Experience with high-performance, open source web technologies: with monitoring systems including Nagios, Ganglia
        * Experience with open source public cloud platforms (Amazon EC2, Rackspace Cloud) and their automation tools
        * Experience with open source databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch)
        * Knowledge of networking protocols, including TCP/IP, HTTP, HTTPS, DNS
        * BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science, MIS, or equivalent
        * Any prior experience with: Operations, Cloud, Virtual Machines, Chef, Ubuntu Linux, Site Reliability
    

What you'll be doing:

    
    
        * Manage and Implement a growing Service Oriented Architecture (SOA) on the latest Cloud technology for one of the biggest E-commerce sites
        * Interact and support a highly-skilled technical Devops team and participate in the 24/7 oncall schedule along with the team
    

What's in it for you:

    
    
        * Excellent compensation package commensurate with experience
        * Bonus plan commensurate with job performance and contribution to the team
        * Medical, dental and vision insurance plus other benefits

